# Indie Game Challenge



## binsky3333 (Aug 2, 2009)

Take a look. Looks pretty awesome $100,000 grand prize and a publishing deal.

Anyone interested? I'd be more than happy to get together a team.

Gonna need coder(me), modelers, game design, level design, artists and tester(TPU of course!!).

Whoops sorry about tht lol.

http://www.indiegamechallenge.com/


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 2, 2009)

no linky to look at.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 3, 2009)

I posted this a week ago.

It would be fun, but I am a coder and have very little experience in asset production (modelling, textures, levels, etc.).


----------



## 3870x2 (Aug 3, 2009)

Kreij said:


> I posted this a week ago.
> 
> It would be fun, but I am a coder and have very little experience in asset production (modelling, textures, levels, etc.).



Kreij, you are very professional, you would be a great asset to the team.  I would love to be a part of any game design, but my coding skills are minimal.  I do great photoshop work and do have webmaster experience.  I am also an idea man/think tank in terms of originality.  OpenGL is very portable, and from what I hear, fairly easy to program.  Most indie games are puzzle or puzzle type action games.  What type of game are we going to make?


----------



## binsky3333 (Aug 4, 2009)

Lol right after i posted it i noticed that you posted it haha! I think i am going to enter my game survival defense. I am really gonna have to get a move on.


----------

